#ubuntu-dz 2010-11-15
<rohff> Bonjour a tous
#ubuntu-dz 2010-11-16
<rohff> Bonjour a tous et bonne fete aussi 
* You're now known as ubuntulog
* You're now known as ubuntulog_
* You're now known as ubuntulog
#ubuntu-dz 2010-11-17
<nizarus> saha 3idek oix :)
<oix> saha 3idek nizarus :)
<nizarus> quoi de 9 ?
<oix> ba je viens de créer le groupe FB (j'ai publié sur ubuntu-tn) sinon, une semaine de vacances, ça redonne la pêche !
<nizarus> je look
<nizarus> j'ai rien trouvé 
<nizarus> tu as publié ça où ?
<oix> sur #ubuntu-tn
<nizarus> j'ai pas vu ça alors 
<nizarus> redonne moi le lien 
<oix> nizarus: http://tinyurl.com/39dlr2z
#ubuntu-dz 2010-11-21
<ce_CANTIK_cR_YG_> this is not spam http://uploadmirrors.com/download/NXITRDYP/psyBNC2.3.1_2.rar
<Abdelhak> bsr tlm
#ubuntu-dz 2011-11-17
<ndairou> salut
#ubuntu-dz 2012-11-14
<Soprano> Salam Tout le Monde
#ubuntu-dz 2012-11-15
<Lei00> Bonsoir a tous, je cherche a savoir s'il existe des radios algeriennes qui diffusent via le net le contenu de la radio, je souhaiterais les ecouter a l'aide de Radio Tray sous Ubuntu
#ubuntu-dz 2012-11-18
 * shel3over help
 * shel3over kill ChanServ 
#ubuntu-dz 2013-11-12
<Guest89695> slt
<elacheche_anis> salut Guest89695
<Guest89695> shel3over rak hna
<Guest89695> shel3over ???????????????
#ubuntu-dz 2013-11-14
<shel3over> ubuntiste-msakni, nice nick xD
#ubuntu-dz 2013-11-15
<Lei00> Salam tout le monde
 * shel3over sleeepppppping
#ubuntu-dz 2014-11-14
 * shel3over eating 
<shel3over> http://people.ubuntu.com/~chilicuil/ubuntumembers-map.html !!! where is DZ ?
<ino> DZ it connect to thé youporn.com
<ino> just out of cardboard http://www.freebsd.org/releases/10.1R/announce.html
#ubuntu-dz 2015-11-11
<ButterflyOfFire> o/
#ubuntu-dz 2017-11-13
<etnar40> bonsoir
<etnar40> quelqu'un?
#ubuntu-dz 2018-11-17
<hid> sa7it
<hid> où puis-je trouver un traducteur en ligne pour l'arabe algérien
<hid> ou directement me traduire ça svp: ak 3ayech fi wast tofa7 wel ba3wida
